# Gender



## Manwithgills (May 29, 2018)

You all were so helpfull with finding the gender of my little birdie. Now my niece has decided to get her own after falling in love with mine. Can you all help me determine her little guys sex. I said male.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Yep she has a male


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Definitely a handsome boy.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, a beautiful boy 

You should ask your niece to join the forums! We'd love to see more of her new friend and we have all the resources she needs to learn all about budgies


----------



## Morgans1stMate (Jul 2, 2018)

'Morning ManWithGills, yeah based on the thumbnail image attachment, your little green/yellow guy is male.

The cere (area above the budgie hook-nose beak), typically identifies male and female. StarlingWings was very helpful in this area early on when I joined up.

On males, the cere is almost always some hue of blue. On females, it'll differ from reddish or beige; some even have described a pinkish hue.

The only time this technique caused me concern is when the third budgie I got was still a little young to determine...early on her cere appeared light-light blue, so I thought male. In the past two-to-three months, her cere did alter color to that of a tan-reddish appearance, indicating female.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please have your niece join the forum so she can learn the best practices in caring for her new little boy.*


----------

